# Name of company on T's



## EmmalieV (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you put your company name on the design , what would be the pros and cons of putting it on and not putting it on.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

On our shirts we're putting the logo very small in different parts of the design rather than the text or url.

I think if you put the url on shirts it's not going to have that "brand" feel. It'll probably end up looking like just another shirt off of the internet.

If you do put it on your shirts I would keep it very minimal so that it doesn't visually compete with the design.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

EmmalieV said:


> Do you put your company name on the design


No, I don't.



EmmalieV said:


> what would be the pros and cons of putting it on and not putting it on.


Pros: More people potentially hear of your brand
Cons: Less people want to buy your product


----------



## Rickerwear (Dec 29, 2005)

How many times have you bought a product just for the company logo? If you can come up with something cool and catchy, put it on. People buy things just for the Nike swoosh or the Roca Wear logo. If you come up with something good , go for it, plus it's free advertising.


----------



## EmmalieV (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry for the misunderstanding.

I mean lets you put your design and a small company logo under it or around it.

How many of you do that and what would be the pros and cons of putting it on and not putting it on.


----------



## marykay (May 5, 2006)

If you want to grow you need name recognition. I have small hang tags that go on every garment that goes out of my shop. Basically free advertisement I agree.


----------



## stinkypeaches (Jan 9, 2006)

i can see putting your company logo on a tee for promotional use, but i dont like the idea of all your merch being just your logo on a shirt. i think nike is the only one that can sell just their logo and people love it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

EmmalieV said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> I mean lets you put your design and a small company logo under it or around it.
> 
> How many of you do that and what would be the pros and cons of putting it on and not putting it on.


No, I didn't misunderstand you (unless I'm misunderstanding you again now).

Hang tags, business cards, neck labels, etc. are all good ways of branding - printing your logo/name onto the actual tee alongside your design is not such a good way if you want to retain customers. Even if it's small.

Using companies like Nike as a counter-example is just plain dumb. Nike are Nike. A small, new startup company is not Nike. People buy designed shirts as an alternative to companies like Nike, because _they don't like branding_.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

There are also people in the mainstream that buy shirts because they like branding. I know some people tend to look down on "mainstream" but if your objective is to appeal to the masses (and mine is) then I see nothing wrong with it at all.

Your target market will really dictate if it's acceptable or not. If you are going for something alternative, then it's probably not a good idea. I don't know. I'm in Urban Wear where it is commonplace, and almost expected. No one ever heard of Mecca, FUBU, Enyce, etc before they started. But almost every article of clothing (hats, jerseys, accessories, etc) that they sell has their name and logo. That's what those companies are. Brands.

There maybe some artistic design to alot of what they do, but they don't really care that you like the art, as long as everyone can see what brand made the art.

So I think it really depends on what you are going for and what your objective is. 

My company name is Conquer Clothing. Everything that I sell will have "Conquer" on it in some fashion.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> People buy designed shirts as an alternative to companies like Nike, because they don't like branding.


That's not always the case.

I think as with most things: "it depends".

If your market and your designs will support it, I say go for it. I've had no problems with it.

Some situations work out better for others. For example, if your t-shirt designs are about dogs, and you have your dogsarecool.com in a stylish logo on the back neckline (small) or sleeve of the t-shirt, then it's possible that people won't mind. 

I have a t-shirt that has my website address on the front of the t-shirt in big letters, and it sells just fine. People also buy people's company names specifically.

If you can brand your company and do something unique and original that makes people want to be associated with you, then go for it.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I agree with Solmu.

He's like my little Yoda (except more angry, and doesn't live in a swamp).

Hangtags, neck labels, packaging etc, all great. Actually branding the designs (unless that's the whole nature of the design, such as in Comin'Out's case) makes me a little sick in my mouth.


----------



## orangegoblin (May 8, 2006)

It seems like Rodney is the only one speaking from personal experience.

IMHO, I think you should try it and then see if you can get some feedback.

They only way you'll definitely know is by trying it for yourself!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

orangegoblin said:


> It seems like Rodney is the only one speaking from personal experience.
> 
> IMHO, I think you should try it and then see if you can get some feedback.
> 
> They only way you'll definitely know is by trying it for yourself!


 
Unless your whole thing is stylised versions of your brand name, having an url or company name on the neck or sleeve just reeks of free promo shirt to me, the sort of thing given out at Kitchen Flooring Expos in Camberra....not something to aim for if your brand is a fashion item.

It's like free business cards that have the printers details on them.....not exactly professional polish.


Sometimes gut-sense supercedes trial and error. And gut-sense is free.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> having an url or company name on the neck or sleeve just reeks of free promo shirt to me, the sort of thing given out at Kitchen Flooring Expos in Camberra....not something to aim for if your brand is a fashion item


Luckily, there are a lot of customers out there that don't think the way you do 

It totally depends on your market, your company name and your brand. It works just fine for a lot of fashion apparel. You just have to have a brand that people don't mind wearing.

I've seen $50+ fashion t-shirts with company names on them and I've seen $10 t-shirts with no company name on them.

I've had my website address on my t-shirts since my very first t-shirt sold. Back when I didn't even have a domain name (imagine a big long aol free homepage URL on a t-shirt). 

It works for some, and not for others.


----------



## orangegoblin (May 8, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> Unless your whole thing is stylised versions of your brand name, having an url or company name on the neck or sleeve just reeks of free promo shirt to me, the sort of thing given out at Kitchen Flooring Expos in Camberra....not something to aim for if your brand is a fashion item.


But great if your company specialises in kitchen flooring and is based in Canberra!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

orangegoblin said:


> But great if your company specialises in kitchen flooring and is based in Canberra!


This is true.


----------



## SpartanPete (May 16, 2006)

I have neck labels with my brand on, however nothing visiable from the the outside when worn. I do make a company T shirt, its carries a moto we use and a similir style image each time, and the company logo on the back embroided on. but thats as close as i will come to branding a t shirt on the outside. Why dont you guys screen print inside the neck the brand etc. Big players do this its cheeper then sewn in lables and seen as "cool" by buyers.
you could also print in the wash care labels.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

SpartanPete said:


> Why dont you guys screen print inside the neck the brand etc. Big players do this its cheeper then sewn in lables and seen as "cool" by buyers.
> you could also print in the wash care labels.


 
Most of us do do something along these lines (either printed, lables etc).

But the issue is outer branding, which makes me a little ill.


----------



## sneeky (Apr 8, 2006)

i tend to use a bit of both. i have tees with just the company logo on, (see avatar) but i also have tees without. i have woven labels which i sew into the collar of each shirt, but see no problem with a small logo on the outside. 
if you look at some of the more successful skate tees, they always have the name on the front or back of the tee. 
a bigger example would be vans, when did you last see a vans shirt without the name emblasoned across it?
one thing i never do though is to proint my company name on tees that i print for a client, unless they give me carte blanche to do so.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I've had my website address on my t-shirts since my very first t-shirt sold. Back when I didn't even have a domain name (imagine a big long aol free homepage URL on a t-shirt).


Surely you could have been losing sales because of that without knowing it?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Surely you could have been losing sales because of that without knowing it?


I have to only go by what feedback I get. I make it very easy for people to contact me. 

Of course it's "possible" that there might be the occassional lost sale, but with my volume of sales, I don't have any issues. I sell stickers and t-shirts that are JUST my website address and they sell just fine. More often than not, my customers are happy to share my site with others in any way possible.

Like I said, "it depends". It won't work for every t-shirt line or brand, but it works well for mine, and I can honestly say that I have received sales and referred customers because of it.

I wouldn't do it with every t-shirt line, but I wouldn't summarily rule it out for every t-shirt line either. Not everyone things a logo is a bad thing


----------



## Gusto (May 21, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I wouldn't do it with every t-shirt line, but I wouldn't summarily rule it out for every t-shirt line either. Not everyone things a logo is a bad thing


 
Rodney those are Words of wisdom.

To me Branding is a subconcious marketing campaing that if done right can have a huge impact on sales. If there were 2 indentical shirts with the same design at the same price but 1 had a swoosh in it. Guess which 1 would sell more. the point is that repeat sales comes from establishing trust or better yet an emotional connection with the customers and sometimes all it takes for people to trust/make a connection to your brand is for them to see lots of people wearing it. Branding can be anything, is doesn't have to be your company name or logo. It could be anything that defines your work and makes it stand out.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

I think logo branding is very important, thats why your logo should be well thought out.

With the shirts we currently have we have our logos on it and they responses Ive been getting on them have been very positive. Now every shirt we have in production has our logo somewhere on the shirt.

I think as long as the logo goes along with the design and doesn't stand out like a sore thumb it will good for additional marketing and brand recognition.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> There are also people in the mainstream that buy shirts because they like branding. I know some people tend to look down on "mainstream" but if your objective is to appeal to the masses (and mine is) then I see nothing wrong with it at all.
> 
> Your target market will really dictate if it's acceptable or not. If you are going for something alternative, then it's probably not a good idea. I don't know. I'm in Urban Wear where it is commonplace, and almost expected. No one ever heard of Mecca, FUBU, Enyce, etc before they started. But almost every article of clothing (hats, jerseys, accessories, etc) that they sell has their name and logo. That's what those companies are. Brands.
> 
> ...


i found this to be true in the urban market.


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

i really dont think you should put a web url on it most ppl know that decent t shirt companies have sites and will be on Google period


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

hotmale4yu said:


> i really dont think you should put a web url on it most ppl know that decent t shirt companies have sites and will be on Google period


Total naff to have website url visible.
If it fits on a neck label - then ok but as has been mentioned and I would agree, it makes me think of a promo freebie.

I've not read much of the forum yet but I would hope plenty of those here are trying to get into the top end of the market.
A small outer label on the sleeve can look good.
I would be looking to emulate the more exclusive brands.
If you are making better quality tee shirts, with exclusive designs, I think it is good to have a subtle maker of the make visible. I mean if your brand does actually get going those buying the goods might quite like to brag they were wearing your product with something visible to denote it.

Hmm - gusto - followed his site link. Second link I've followed and second one that is dead.


----------



## RagnarssonSv (Jan 20, 2011)

We have incorporated the url into the brand since it looks better graphically that way. Besides the label we never print it visible on the t-shirts though, exception is when the design is just the logo wich is only 1 motife so far. Planning on making some more versions of our logo as designs to go with the rest of our assortment to them customers that are more into the branding.


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

RagnarssonSv said:


> We have incorporated the url into the brand since it looks better graphically that way. Besides the label we never print it visible on the t-shirts though, exception is when the design is just the logo wich is only 1 motife so far. Planning on making some more versions of our logo as designs to go with the rest of our assortment to them customers that are more into the branding.


Had you considered selling outside Sweden?

Don't know what website system it is you have but at the simplest leave you could run the url through Google translate.

Google Translate

There are modules/add ons/ plugins whatever it is you want to call them which will do this for you depending on your website system.


----------



## sadekjake (Aug 29, 2011)

Solmu said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> 
> Pros: More people potentially hear of your brand
> Cons: Less people want to buy your product


I guess that's where the brand value comes in. Even if you don't own a popular brand, you should always spend time to come up with a nice logo - that looks trendy and nice.


----------



## LizaF (Jan 29, 2016)

identityburn said:


> On our shirts we're putting the logo very small in different parts of the design rather than the text or url.
> 
> I think if you put the url on shirts it's not going to have that "brand" feel. It'll probably end up looking like just another shirt off of the internet.
> 
> If you do put it on your shirts I would keep it very minimal so that it doesn't visually compete with the design.


I agree. Some people just doesn't want to show brands on their t-shirt unless they are famous brands. A minimal print of the company would be fine.


----------

